# to get sunburn



## aniceto

como se dice "to get sunburn" por ejemplo "i dont want to go outside because i dont want to get sunburn" etc......




gracias


----------



## VenusEnvy

aniceto said:
			
		

> por ejemplo "i dont want to go outside because i dont want to get sunburned/t"



Quizás:
No quiero salir afuera porque no quiero tomar demasiado sol.
No quiero salir afuera porque no quiero que se me quema el sol.
No quiero salir afuera porque no quiero una quemadura.


----------



## mikewillmc

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Quizás:
> No quiero salir afuera porque no quiero tomar demasiado sol.
> No quiero salir afuera porque no quiero que se me quema el sol.
> No quiero salir afuera porque no quiero una quemadura.


 
"se me quema el sol" hace referencia al sol mismo como el que se esta quemando...

i would think the most direct and understandable way to translate a sunburn is 

"quemadura de sol" or, also correct, though less common: "quemadura solar"


----------



## ines

aniceto said:
			
		

> como se dice "to get sunburn" por ejemplo "i dont want to go outside because i dont want to get sunburn" etc......
> 
> gracias



Hola, Aniceto, coincido con los demás, aunque yo no diría "salir afuera" porque es una redundancia, si salgo, se entiende que voy para afuera.

Te doy ejemplos:
No quiero salir porque no quiero sufrir una quemadura solar.
No quiero salir porque no quiero quemarme con el sol.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## VenusEnvy

mikewillmc said:
			
		

> "se me quema el sol" hace referencia al sol mismo como el que se esta quemando...


    I am trying to practice and get a feel for how to use "se" appropriately. I need more practice.   



			
				mikewillmc said:
			
		

> i would think the most direct and understandable way to translate a sunburn is
> 
> "quemadura de sol" or, also correct, though less common: "quemadura solar"



Pues entonces:
No quiero salir afuera porque no quiero una quemadura solar.
¿Así?


----------



## lauranazario

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Pues entonces:
> No quiero salir afuera porque no quiero una quemadura solar.
> ¿Así?



No, Venus... las mejores formas serían:
No quiero *salir* porque no quiero una quemadura solar
No quiero *ir afuera* porque no quiero una quemadura solar

Hay que evitar poner juntas "salir afuera" en una misma oración.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## rayb

IMO, "no quiero salir para no quemarme al sol!


----------



## Lex

A couple of the notes above have, "..que se me quema el sol" This construction requires the subjunctive: "..que se me queme el sol" (quemE not quemA). "Quemarse" is definitely the best way to say, "to get sunburned," but what if the context isn't clear? Ines wrote quemarse "con el sol"--is this better than "al sol" or "por el sol"? What do the native speakers think?


----------



## Whisky con ron

Yo diría, más sencillamente:  "no quiero salir porque me quemo"

Se supone que es con el sol, porque con qué más??  Y está diciendo "salir", no?


----------



## belén

Whisky con ron said:
			
		

> Yo diría, más sencillamente:  "no quiero salir porque me quemo"
> 
> Se supone que es con el sol, porque con qué más??  Y está diciendo "salir", no?



Igual te quemas porque hay un incendio afuera 

No, es broma. Se entiende perfectamente.

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## Whisky con ron

Funny girl...


----------



## gatogab

to get = obtener
sun = sol
burn = quemadura
gatogab


----------



## hezman

> No quiero salir porque no quiero quemarme con el sol.


Esta es la que normalmente se usa en la vida cotidiana.
"quemadura solar" sounds too technical, something a specialist would say or something you could hear on the telly.


----------



## ulrika

Se me ocurren estas opciones, que me suenan más naturales que lo de la "quemadura solar":

_No quiero salir porque no quiero coger una *insolación*.

No quiero salir porque *el sol está que quema*._


----------



## hezman

_No quiero salir porque no quiero coger una *insolación*.
_Insolación has nothing to do with a sunburn, insolación means sunstroke.


----------



## Layin

"Prefiero no salir, no quiero quemarme con este sol"
"Prefiero no salir, el sol pega mucho y no quiero quemarme"
Me suenan más coloquiales en un conversación así. Estoy de acuerdo en no usar "quemadura solar", es muy técnico


----------



## onomatopeya

Layin said:


> "Prefiero no salir, no quiero quemarme con este sol"
> "Prefiero no salir, el sol pega mucho y no quiero quemarme"
> Me suenan más coloquiales en un conversación así. Estoy de acuerdo en no usar "quemadura solar", es muy técnico



Estoy de acuerdo.Esas me gustan.

o tambien: no quiero salir, porque no me quiero quemar.
Así lo digo yo usualmente.


----------



## ulrika

hezman said:


> _No quiero salir porque no quiero coger una *insolación*.
> _Insolación has nothing to do with a sunburn, insolación means sunstroke.



Insolación no es necesariamente sunstroke. Es una quemadura fuerte en la piel por el sol. En países tropicales es bastante común, tal vez menos en Europa.

De la RAE:

Insolación:

2. f. Malestar o enfermedad producidos por una exposición excesiva a los rayos solares.

Dictionary (Oxford)

Sunstroke - Heatstroke:

heatstroke |ˈhētˌstrōk| noun a condition marked by fever and often by unconsciousness, caused by failure of the body's temperature-regulating mechanism when exposed to excessively high temperatures.


----------



## Mar2222

If I want to say "estoy bronceada" is correct to say "I got tan"?
and "estoy quemada" I got sunburn
Or are there other phrases more common?
Thank you in advance


----------



## Jixy

*Hola Mar2222, *
*Yo pienso que sería:*
*"estoy bronceada" "I got a tan" o "I'm tanned"*
*"estoy quemada" "I got a sunburn"*
*Creo que lo único que te faltó es el "a" en ambas frases.  Espero que te sirva de algo.*


----------



## sunrise25

Pero la palabra sunburn se utiliza cuando quieres expresar que no te diste un bronceado, sino que tuviste una insolación
Aclaración:
I got sunburned---- Me insolé

Es decir, expresa quemarse, pero no para tomar tonalidad de la piel, sino cuando llega al punto de que tomaste tanto sol que perjudicó tu salud y te insolaste.


----------



## Talia1987

To me, as an English person, to be sunburnt means to have been over-exposed to the sun and have painful, red and peeling skin. However when I tried to tell my friend that my husband was sunburnt ("Diego se quemó") she took it simply to mean that he had got a tan.

Research (mostly WR-based  ) has led me to the conclusion that here in S America, "quemarse" can mean to get a tan. So how do I say "sunburnt" as opposed to just tanned? Obviously they are two very different things...


----------



## chiqui50

No sé en América del Sur, pero en España "quemarse" y "ponerse morena" no es lo mismo. Si te "quemas", la piel se pone roja, duele y termina pelándose o formándose ampollas. "Ponerse morena" es adquirir un tono de piel más oscuro sin producir ningún tipo de molestia.


----------



## Talia1987

That´s what I thought, pero mira:

sunburned /'sʌnbɜ:rnd / || /'sʌnbɜ:nd/ , (BrE also) sunburnt /'sʌnbɜ:rnt / || /'sʌnbɜ:nt/ adjetivo
(painfully) quemado por el sol
(brown) bronceado, tostado, quemado (AmL), moreno (Esp), asoleado (Méx)

Y cuando yo le dije a mi amiga que mi marido se había quemado, ella dijo "que bueno", que me sorprendió un poco (!) pero me explicó que para ella, quemarse significa broncearse pero no me dijo como yo podría decir lo que estoy intentando decir.

Así que ahora sé que "quemarse" no significa "to get burnt", pero no encuentro manera de decirlo.


----------



## mariavic

Yo soy Argentina, y acá diríamos "se quemó mucho", "se quemó demasiado".
También podríamos decir "quedó como un morrón" (He looks like a red pepper) hahaha!


----------



## Glamdoll

que tal ''insolar''?

*No quiero ir afuera porque no me quiero insolar.*


----------



## eddietaif

La.Chanchita said:


> That´s what I thought, pero mira:
> 
> sunburned /'sʌnbɜ:rnd / || /'sʌnbɜ:nd/ , (BrE also) sunburnt /'sʌnbɜ:rnt / || /'sʌnbɜ:nt/ adjetivo
> (painfully) quemado por el sol
> (brown) bronceado, tostado, quemado (AmL), moreno (Esp), asoleado (Méx)
> 
> Y cuando yo le dije a mi amiga que mi marido se había quemado, ella dijo "que bueno", que me sorprendió un poco (!) pero me explicó que para ella, quemarse significa broncearse pero no me dijo como yo podría decir lo que estoy intentando decir.
> 
> Así que ahora sé que "quemarse" no significa "to get burnt", pero no encuentro manera de decirlo.



Por que no  dices? "Mi marido estuvo tomando el sol y tiene quemaduras", por lo menos en España te entenderían


----------



## eddietaif

sunrise25 said:


> Pero la palabra sunburn se utiliza cuando quieres expresar que no te diste un bronceado, sino que tuviste una insolación
> Aclaración:
> I got sunburned---- Me insolé
> 
> Es decir, expresa quemarse, pero no para tomar tonalidad de la piel, sino cuando llega al punto de que tomaste tanto sol que perjudicó tu salud y te insolaste.



Para mí insolación es un golpe de calor debido a la exposición solar.

O sea que puedes tener una insolación y no estar como un langostino cocido.


----------



## k-in-sc

From what I've heard, the South American "me quemé" generally seems to mean "I got (some) sun" (i.e. pink cheeks, not regarded as a bad thing) and not "I got sunburned" (redness, discomfort). But "me quemé mucho'' would be like ''I got too much sun.''


----------



## bondia

eddietaif said:


> Para mí insolación es un golpe de calor debido a la exposición solar.
> 
> O sea que puedes tener una insolación y no estar como un langostino cocido.


 
Si, y una insolación (golpe de calor) conlleva molestias más allá de las quemaduras de la piel. Como bien dices,_ puedes tener una insolación y no estar como un langostino_, y puedes estar como un langostino y no sufrir una insolación (golpe de calor).

Yo diría: 
No quiero salir (estar fuera) porque no quiero quemarme con el sol


----------



## mindpetals

I believe that this is a clear way of saying it:

Me quede la piel = I received a sunburn.


No quiero salir porque me queme la piel = I'm not going outside because I don't want to get a sunburn.

Blessings,
Dave


----------



## gatogab

mindpetals said:


> I believe that this is a clear way of saying it:
> 
> Me que*mé* la piel = I received a sunburn.
> 
> 
> No quiero salir porque me quem*o* la piel = I'm not going outside because I don't want to get a sunburn.
> 
> Blessings,
> Dave


Welcome, Dave.


----------



## mindpetals

Thanks a lot!! So glad to be a part of this forum. I love, love, love learning Castellano (especially from Buenos Aires)... One day, I'd love to speak in front of thousands of Spanish speakers... and deliver my message of love and peace to them. 

Blessings,
Dave


----------



## Manupi

aniceto said:


> como se dice "to get sunburn" por ejemplo "i dont want to go outside because i dont want to get sunburn" etc......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gracias


No quiero salir porque no quiero quemarme. No quiero salir por miedo a quemarme. No quiero salir por no quemarme.
Sunburn es quemadura (o quemarse) provocada por el sol. Tan es broncearse. Se sobreentiende que es el sol el que causará la quemadura, así que no hace falta.


----------



## gatogab

*"to get sunburn"* = Padecer una insolación.
*"to get tanned"  =* Broncearse.


----------



## Manupi

gatogab said:


> *"to get sunburn"* = Padecer una insolación.
> *"to get tanned"  =* Broncearse.



From the Oxford dictionary:



*     sunburn           (sun|burn) *




*Pronunciation:*/ˈsʌnbəːn/
* noun *

[mass noun] 

reddening,  inflammation, and, in severe cases , blistering and peeling of the skin  caused by overexposure to the ultraviolet rays  of the sun
* verb (sunburns,  sunburning, past and past participle  sunburned or  sunburnt)*

 (*be (or get) sunburned*) 

suffer from sunburn


*     sunstroke           (sun|stroke) *




*Pronunciation:*/ˈsʌnstrəʊk/
* noun *

[mass noun] 

heatstroke brought about  by excessive exposure to the sun
condition marked by fever and often by unconsciousness
physical condition resulting from being outside in severe weather without adequate protection
heatstroke brought about by excessive exposure
  Luego, "sunburn" no es "insolación" sino "quemadura" o "quemarse", tal y como indica "burn". "Sunstroke" es "insolación".


----------

